# Cold,Wet,Trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopped at friends place on clear lake this morning before work just to try out my new reel and landed 6 trout and lost 3 more at the dock.All between 20" and 25".All were released because I didn't have anything to put um in.Caught on a avocado/red flake Yum samurai shad slow rolled on bottom.It was cold,windy,and raining,but the fish didn't seem to mind.


----------

